# سؤال للخبراء في تركيب ماطور على ايسوزو داماكس



## al-mlaak (11 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم

اخواني عندي سيارة 

Isuzu D-MAX 

سنة الصنع

2004

هذه صورتها طبعا ً سيارتي دبل







السياره ممتازه ولكن التيربو كل شوي يخرب وبهذلني كثير 

والأن السياره مخبطه والتيربوا خربان 

السؤال

اريد تغيير المكينه بمكينة 6 سلندر بأي نوع من المكائن تنصحوني اركب

وهل الدبل راح يشتغل مع اي مكينه بشكل طبيعي ؟ وهل يحتاج اغير الظفيره والالا ؟؟


انتظر اجوبتكم احبتي​


----------



## جراح فلسطين (11 فبراير 2011)

al-mlaak قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اخواني عندي سيارة
> 
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
كم سعة المحرك عندك
هدا الموديل 2004 نظام الحقن الوقود فيه الكتروني على طرمبة لكن لا يوجد فيه نظام comman rail 
سعة المحرك فيه
4JH1-T 3.0 and 4JA1-T 2.5
اذا كنت السعة عندك 2.5انصحك باستبدال المحرك بسعة اكبر 3.0
لان محرك سعة 2.5 عزمة ضعيف وخاصة على المرتفعات
اما اذا كنت ترغب بمحرك v6
على ما اظن ما في في الشرق الاوسط محرك v6ديزل
في محرك بنزين سعته v6 3.5
عيبة الوحيد بنقص حوالي نص كيلو زيت عند كل غيار 
ويوجد ايضا محرك بنزين على ايسزو سعة 2.4 اربعة سلندر
انا بنصحك تحول محركك من ديزل لبنزين بمحرك بنزين سعته v6 3.5
ملاحظة اذا كان بكبك دفع رباعي لا يمكنك رفع المحرك الا بسحب الجير
مع الاسف لا توجد عندي صور لمحركات الايسوز البنزين حتى افرجيك الصور
لكن انا شفت بعيني واذا جاء عندي ايسوز بنزين رح اصور محرك لاعرض الصور
واي شيء اخر جاهز​


----------



## al-mlaak (11 فبراير 2011)

اخوي حراح فلسطين

اشكرك على الرد 

ولكن سلمك الله هناك من قال لي ركب محرك ايسوزو تروبر يكون افضل ويكون 6 سلندر ويكون عزمها قوي 

حتى اقوى من محركها الاصلي فهل هذا الكلام صحيح ؟

انا مستعد اركب اي محرك يعمل على البنزين لهذه السياره ولكن بشرط يكون محرك قوي وممتاز ويركب عليها مضبوط

بماذا تنصحني اي محرك من محركات السيارات تعتقد انه ينفع لهذه السياره ؟ بشرط يعمل على البنزين


----------



## جراح فلسطين (11 فبراير 2011)

> al-mlaak


كم سعة المحرك عندك
حتى اقدر اجاوبك
جائني ذات مرة ايسوز سعة محركة 2.5 استدلتنا المحرك تبعو باخر سعته 3.1 كان عزمه كتيير قوي


----------



## al-mlaak (11 فبراير 2011)

اعتقد والله اعلم ياغالي انها *3.0*


----------



## جراح فلسطين (11 فبراير 2011)

ازا كان محركك 3.0 وتبحث عن محرك اقوى
بصراحة ما عمري شفت محرك ديزل ايسزو v6
يمكن فيه
بس على ما اظن انه ما نزل عندنا بالاسواق والله اعلم 
لكن انا دائما بفضل محرك البنزين لانه محرك البنزين لا يحتاج الى صيانة وبعمر فترة اطول من محرك الديزل
ومحركك البنزين لا في عليه تيربو عشان يخرب ولا ما يحزنون بظل عندك العمر كله وبتسنى ابدي
افضل محرك انا شفته محرك ايسوز بنزين سعته 3.5 v6 سرعته اعلى بكتييير وعزمة قوي جدا
بتذكر مرة استبدلتنا تيربو لايسوز متل تبعتك كان سعرو التيربو في الشركة جديد 1.800دولار
ومحرك الديزل v6 يوجد عليه تيربو يمكن ترجع لنفس المشكلة ويخرب التيربو وتظلك تصلح وتتدفع تكاليف
اما محرك ايسوز v6 البنزين ما في تيربو عليه وما بظلو يخرب وتصلح


----------



## al-mlaak (11 فبراير 2011)

اخوي جراح فلسطين 

بكره بمشيئة الله الصباح راح اكون في ورشتي والسياره موجوده فيها حاليا ً 

وراح بمشيئة الله اطلع على تفاصيل السياره وارد عليك هنا


واقراء الخاص ارسلت لك رساله


----------



## al-mlaak (12 فبراير 2011)

المكينه ياغالي

2.5td


----------



## جراح فلسطين (12 فبراير 2011)

محركات الايسوز يتم استيرادها بالعادة من عُمان وان شاء الله اكون افدتك تم الرد عليك بالخاص


----------



## برنس البرنس (17 فبراير 2011)

انا عاوز اعرف السياره موجوده فين لان فى مصر حتى الان لايوجد محرك ايسوزو اليكترونى وعلى العموم ان التيربو مشكلته سهله ممكن تتحل


----------



## جراح فلسطين (18 فبراير 2011)

بعض تجار القطع يستوردون المحرك اليكتروني من


جراح فلسطين قال:


> محركات الايسوز يتم استيرادها بالعادة من عُمان وان شاء الله اكون افدتك تم الرد عليك بالخاص





برنس البرنس قال:


> انا عاوز اعرف السياره موجوده فين لان فى مصر حتى الان لايوجد محرك ايسوزو اليكترونى وعلى العموم ان التيربو مشكلته سهله ممكن تتحل


----------



## همر22 (18 مايو 2015)

السلام عليكم 
جدا موضوع مهم اخوي جراح انا عندي 2003 دفع رباعي غمارتي المحرك 2800ccوالمكينه خبطت ولا يمكن اصلاحها السرندل مضروب كرما اش البديل بشرط يركب الجربكس نفسة لحاجتي للدبل مو مهم ديزل او بنزين ولك ولجميع الاعضاء الشكر والتدير


----------

